# I bought Hyatt resale, now what?



## Cropman (Aug 21, 2016)

Ok, so I was one of the lucky ones and got thru ROFR.  I was notified by the closing company that Hyatt Vacation Club has been notified of the title change.  They say I should contact Hyatt for further info regarding use.  Here is where I want to make sure the i's are dotted and t's crossed.  I bought week 4 in Key West at Sunset Harbor.  We want to use this week.  I made sure the original owners had reserved the unit within the 6 month mark.  Now since it has closed outside of the 6 month reservation period, (sorry still trying to learn all the cups and HRPP lingo), what should I do to make sure we can use our unit?  I don't want Hyatt to release it.  I called the GO-Hyatt number and they confirmed the original reservation, and then said to call the closing department but the closing department never answers the phone and they don't return phone calls.

Am I worrying over nothing?  I'm just trying to do what I can to get to Key West.  I hear the weather at the end of January is a little more tolerable in Key West than it is in Michigan.  Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Kal (Aug 21, 2016)

The confirmed reservation will go forward to the new owner.  You just have to make sure the unit/week is confirmed and the name.  It may be necessary to have the seller provide you with a guest certificate in your name just to be sure.  That can be done after your name is listed as the owner and you have access to the reservation list.


----------



## sts1732 (Aug 25, 2016)

Cropman said:


> Ok, so I was one of the lucky ones and got thru ROFR.  I was notified by the closing company that Hyatt Vacation Club has been notified of the title change.  They say I should contact Hyatt for further info regarding use.  Here is where I want to make sure the i's are dotted and t's crossed.  I bought week 4 in Key West at Sunset Harbor.  We want to use this week.  I made sure the original owners had reserved the unit within the 6 month mark.  Now since it has closed outside of the 6 month reservation period, (sorry still trying to learn all the cups and HRPP lingo), what should I do to make sure we can use our unit?  I don't want Hyatt to release it.  I called the GO-Hyatt number and they confirmed the original reservation, and then said to call the closing department but the closing department never answers the phone and they don't return phone calls.
> 
> Am I worrying over nothing?  I'm just trying to do what I can to get to Key West.  I hear the weather at the end of January is a little more tolerable in Key West than it is in Michigan.  Thanks for all the help!!


When we sold our unit at the beach house, even tho we had reserved it for the coming year. We had to rescind our intention to use so the new owner would have ability to use it.


----------



## Cropman (Aug 25, 2016)

sts1732 said:


> When we sold our unit at the beach house, even tho we had reserved it for the coming year. We had to rescind our intention to use so the new owner would have ability to use it.



Were you inside of six months when you did that?  Cripes, I'm even more nervous now.  I'm still waiting for whatever I'm supposed to get from Hyatt so I can reserve it.  I don't know how long that takes.  Oh well, I'm sure it will work out.  Thanks for the replies!


----------



## bdh (Aug 26, 2016)

Cropman said:


> Ok, so I was one of the lucky ones and got thru ROFR.  I was notified by the closing company that Hyatt Vacation Club has been notified of the title change.  They say I should contact Hyatt for further info regarding use.  Here is where I want to make sure the i's are dotted and t's crossed.  I bought week 4 in Key West at Sunset Harbor.  We want to use this week.  I made sure the original owners had reserved the unit within the 6 month mark.  Now since it has closed outside of the 6 month reservation period, (sorry still trying to learn all the cups and HRPP lingo), what should I do to make sure we can use our unit?  I don't want Hyatt to release it.  I called the GO-Hyatt number and they confirmed the original reservation, and then said to call the closing department but the closing department never answers the phone and they don't return phone calls.
> 
> Am I worrying over nothing?  I'm just trying to do what I can to get to Key West.  I hear the weather at the end of January is a little more tolerable in Key West than it is in Michigan.  Thanks for all the help!!



Yep, you're worrying over nothing.  Any reservation the seller had on the books at the time of the sale will automatically transfer to the buyer.  The week 4 reservation confirmation would be listed on the Hyatt Resale Affidavit in your closing documents. Once the sale is complete and the transfer to you is complete within the Hyatt system,  the week 4 reservation will automatically transfer to you.


----------



## Cropman (Aug 26, 2016)

bdh said:


> Yep, you're worrying over nothing.  Any reservation the seller had on the books at the time of the sale will automatically transfer to the buyer.  The week 4 reservation confirmation would be listed on the Hyatt Resale Affidavit in your closing documents. Once the sale is complete and the transfer to you is complete within the Hyatt system,  the week 4 reservation will automatically transfer to you.



Great!!  Always nice to hear, makes me sleep better.  Kal said the same but still nervous until I see it in writing. At least the ressie with number and the person at Hyatt who booked it, was in the final docs.  Maybe I'll run into BeagleMom!


----------

